# Moving to Mazatlan - A Few Questions



## davedion (Jun 2, 2009)

My family and I are moving to Mazatlan in August. We have already secured a residence but need a bit of information.

FM-3 how long does it take to get one??? We are going to the Mexican Consulate in Arizona this week.

Health Insurance - I believe we want to obtain health insurance in Mexico. Need help with this as we don not know where to start.

Driving there - we will be getting a furnished place, but will be driving a pick up truck the first time with personal items, including some electronics. Anything we need to know at the border???

Anything else we should be aware of that is obvious???

Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Moving to Mexico*

You may enter Mexico on an FMT and then apply for your FM3 after you arrive and have an address. This can be simpler than doing it at a consulate and it will also give you some flexibility in choosing the date for annual renewals, when you must be in Mexico. 
If you arrive with electronics, prepare yourself with a list which includes serial numbers. That way, if you get the red light at the border, it will be easier for them to determine the duty that you will have to pay. However, you are entitled to bring in used personal goods, for use in your rental, and they are very generous in that regard, often just taking a quick peek and sending you on your way.
Health insurance varies, depending on age and pre-existing conditions. Both IMSS and private insurance will be available to you. Talk to several agents once you are settled.
Enjoy your move!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree with RV ... enter on FMT's and you will have 6 months to apply for your FM3's. The first 30 days might be a bit hectic and registering FM3's for the family is just more work. The registration process is almost equal to your original application so you save little time and energy

The idea of choosing your renewal date is usually to avoid all the other gringos renewing in the winter months but there may be other considerations. Before November is good.

Just have all your paperwork and proof of income together. Ask more about that if you're not sure


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

mexico-autoinsurance.com you can do everything over the phone and they will mail original insurance docs to your home. make sure you check your true blue book value for your truck..... its not that much cheaper to place 9,000 dollar value v. 18,000 if your truck gets stolen or in a car wreck.... you will recieve the total value amount minus 9% .

consider getting new tires before you drive down here.... tires cost more / i recomend bfgoorich rugged trails E load range..... i inflate mine to 40 psi this will help when you drive with a loaded truck... weight=heat= possible blow out.

the mexican consultate is a 2 time visit.... 1st time to get documents/ picture size info/ then 2nd visit when you pick up fm3 .... the process is faster in the usa at the mexican consulate.

car/truck- if its payed off.... have your tittle... if not... you need a letter from finance company allowing the truck to be taken into mexico.

best entrance in arizona/nogales is the truck entrance into mexico opens 6 am you avoid goign through the city..... as soon as you cross its open highway... aprox 31k later car permit area..... note .. you want to declare your goods at the border entrance... at the 31k office is where they have you press the stop light button.. green = go red = better have your declaration of goods...

i would also recomend staying over night at the auto hotels..... not the ugly ones but the ones that look nice from the outside... you park in a garage and you will not have to unload your truck.... although once you drive in .. your 8 hours start... you can ask to pay for 16 hours ... some places will accept that... once you leave the place your time is up.... so eat/water/food before you check in...

look on the mazatlan map.... there is the back new road you can take of the toll road...... its pretty nice and lots of ocean view...

change your spark plugs in the usa/ stores down here sell what they have in stock..... / pick up your u-joints / drive belt/ bring some chevron injector cleaner.... well.. there is autozone in mazatlan.. but you want to have your parts in hand when you need them...

i would also pick up an xm radio..... XM Satellite Radio at MyRadioStore - All Things XM

the most important thing to bring down is some type of water filtration unit..... power surge adapter for your computer...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

> mexico-autoinsurance.com you can do everything over the phone and they will mail original insurance docs to your home. make sure you check your true blue book value for your truck..... its not that much cheaper to place 9,000 dollar value v. 18,000 if your truck gets stolen or in a car wreck.... you will recieve the total value amount minus 9% .


Too much info in that post for me BUT .... I'm not sure what you mean buy the above. I was adding a few thousand because my car has so few miles and was advised by my insurer that I would only get what they determined Blue Book to be ... not what I wanted to insure it for

BTW ... that link is not working now
All about mexico-autoinsurance.com

This does and is the same as I use
Mexico Auto Insurance Mexican Insurance


----------

